# Mountain Man Fur Hat



## BobcatHunt

Anyne know where i could get a coyote or bobcat mountain man fur hat at?


----------



## glenway

Yes. But, a good one will run about $300 from a good source in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. I always wanted one, but never bit the bullet. Not sure what a "mountain man" design is but these have the head/face and tail.

One of our members, Bob Patrick, sports one in the photo.


----------



## hassell

Swampbuck10pt is our hat specialist.


----------



## BobcatHunt

The Mountain an Fur Hat i was talking about and looking for would look just like this and this ones for sale for $175 was wondering if that's a good deal and where i could find some other just like this


----------



## hassell

That's quite the rig there, applying for a job at PETA would go over good !! HA !!!


----------



## glenway

Good way to get your head blown off.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

nice

but not exactly what i think of when i think of a "mtn man hat"

that would be more of a indian or palio man head gear

i would love one like that for "ooga booga night" at knapp in's


----------



## HunterGatherer

Haha! I had to look twice. Someone was modeling that hat! At first I thought is was hanging over a jacket that was hanging on the wall, or something....


----------



## youngdon

We had someone here who said they wore one while hunting, Glenway is calling that one spot on..LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar

You can have one made like Bob's for $80 if you send in the hide. It's not like the one you're looking for though. It's more like a raccoon skin hat style with the tail hanging off the back. I'll pass on hunting while wearing one of these like Bob recommends.....I don't think he likes me


----------



## HunterGatherer

Okay, I'm very interested in this topic. I thought after I dropped my coyote for a shoulder mount, sheesh, I wonder what that taxidermist is doing with the rest of the dang pelt??? He's probably making a hat out of it, and he'll get some extra cash out of it! Then I thought, I could have asked for the rest of the pelt and done that myself, made a hat! Too late. But, the next one I get, a hat it is! Which brings me to my next question. I think I have enough info on tanning the hide. But, how do you clean the fur side? That dang coyote smelled like a dang coyote, you know.


----------



## BobcatHunt

That's a good question but sadly i don't have the answer for you because I haven't gone coyote hunting before this year will be my first but ask someone with more experience with fur handling which brings up a good topic if you want to know how to clean the fur side why don't you try the fur handling forum just a suggestion. I do have a question though does anyone know if you have to have a furtakers license to hunt coyote? I know you have to have a Residents Hunting License and a Furtakers License to hunt Bobcat but not sure about Coyote's though would appreciate it if someone could tell me about this thanks


----------



## BobcatHunt

Also to everyone else i wouldn't plan on wearing the Mountain Man Coyote Fur Hat while hunting i would wear it when camping or fishing or even shooting when it's cold out like around the camp fire and it would be nice to have one I've always wanted one of these hats


----------



## Antlerz22

It must have been the same hat worn by whomever it was Dick Cheney almost shot.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

bobcathunt, check your states DNR website to find the info on license requirements

you will also find alot of other usefull info on there that applies to your states hunting regs.

each state is differant on whats required for hunting differant species

here in minnesota i can hunt yotes year round during the day.night hunting for them is only allowed from jan thru middle of march,no license required at all

bobcat all i need is a small game license,but must skin them and leave the head on untill i bring it in for inspection and can not be hunted at night

differant fur bearers have differant regs here


----------



## HunterGatherer

I might think the Palio hat is a good party hat for those that want to do that sort of thing. Maybe a good love-making hat for the right couple. If I was In a hot dog eating contest I would definitely don that thing!


----------



## BobcatHunt

Yeah i just looked up what you gave me pointers on and i need to buy a resident furbearers license before i can hunt Bobcat or Coyote


----------



## BobcatHunt

lol pretty funny comment HunterGatherer


----------



## HunterGatherer

BobcatHunt said:


> lol pretty funny comment HunterGatherer


The hat inspired me! I really, really want one and I would think that we all want one now. It could become the signature look of our blog! Haha!


----------



## BobcatHunt

if you would really like to get one could give you a few website's and their links that sell them and not too bad on the pricing either and quite good quality by the looks of them


----------



## HunterGatherer

Oh, I want to make my own and I wouldn't settle for anything else!


----------



## BobcatHunt

Oh OK best of luck to you let me know how it goes and if it goes well would u mind making one for me?


----------



## HunterGatherer

BobcatHunt said:


> Oh OK best of luck to you let me know how it goes and if it goes well would u mind making one for me?


You want a bobcat of course....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

yup, ive wanted one for a few years now

one pretty much like that one in the pic

like i said it would make a good "ooga booga" head gear

when i go to knapp ins we have "ooga booga night" and most of the folks have palio head gear on,or head dresses etc.

this is one of the reasons i took up hunting yotes

now i just need to kill one and i will make my own,just like all my other primitve weapons and gear

i am a proud member of the "ear of the corn society" of knappers


----------



## BobcatHunt

I would like a bobcat or a coyote one i like the look of the coyote one better personally


----------



## alclark2

You're lucky in Indiana to not get shot at while wearing hunter orange so I'm afraid this is a death sentence in my neck of the woods.


----------



## BobcatHunt

Like I've said before I wouldn't wear this while hunting just while camping or shooting when its cod out or even when hiking


----------



## hassell

BobcatHunt said:


> Like I've said before I wouldn't wear this while hunting just while camping or shooting when its cod out or even when hiking


 Hiking where there are no hunters can sometimes be hard to do.


----------



## HunterGatherer

When hunting in Vermont, I used to hike up the mountain in the dark without a flashlight. Then one of my brothers and I were talking about that an he said, "You really should use a flashlight because there may be another hunter ahead of you who may think you're a bear or something." And he was right and I always used a flashlight in the dark after that.


----------



## BobcatHunt

He makes a good point


----------



## Jackpine47

heres a few hats i have not the greatest pics one is a canadian lynx that my cousin is wearing and the other the lady friend has on is a cross fox my dad raised years ago on his fur farm and had it made into a hat



















never done pictures on here hope they work!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

personally i like the skull one the best


----------



## Jackpine47

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> personally i like the skull one the best


haha ya i use that when i go in to public places like banks an such....


----------



## BobcatHunt

either of those would be cool to have how much lol


----------



## Jackpine47

BobcatHunt said:


> either of those would be cool to have how much lol


the lynx was around 300-350... and the cross fox is priceless to me since my dad bred an raised it but a local guy around here made it for me but he has since pasted away..


----------



## BobcatHunt

oh thats really cool


----------



## youngdon

Go to www.wildthingsfur.com they have hats for sale in different styles.


----------

